# Nike Zoom Ites



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

I have the Zoom Ites and I don't use the inserts and the boots are still pretty stiff. I'm buying the Vapens for my all mountain and park riding and use the Ites for deep pow and bowl riding. But I think it depends on your style and preference. Do you like park boots or stiffer boots?


----------



## luv2trav1 (Sep 16, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply. I like ridding pretty aggressive and always had stiff boards and boots. I recently picked up a park board just to play around in and came across these boots when looking for a softer boot. I was under the impression they were soft enough for a park board without the inserts.

Do you know anything about Thirty Two Boots? I was also looking at the JP Walker.


----------



## Mystery2many (Aug 14, 2013)

A bunch of my friends ride 32 boots and my girl has had 2 pair. Everyone really enjoys them! They say they are comfortable and very durable. Have you tried on a pair of Nike boots or 32 boots?


----------



## tug03 (Mar 15, 2011)

*Ites*

Great boots. Pretty stiff without the inserts. I think its a great all around boots.Very responsive. I switch back and forth between Kaijus and Ites through out the season. If are only getting one boots that could pretty much do it all I'd go with the Ites. Very comfortable out of the box....


----------



## Weasley (Feb 4, 2013)

If you want a pair of softer boots for the park, I'd suggest the Nike Kaijus. Not too soft but perfect for the park and playful days. I also have a pair of DKs and they are the stiffest Nikes i believe and they are awesome but too stiff sometimes.


----------

